# The Newborn Picture Thread



## AyaChan

Shares pics of your LO's as newborns :D


----------



## 08marchbean

ooh, good idea. :thumbup:
i have LOADS i couldnt pick!!!
1st one is her first ever photo!!
2nd one all wrapped up in hospital
3rd is first day home asleep on mammy
4th comming home from hospital still all red and scrunchy :cloud9: all her NB clothes were mahooooosive
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0192.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0193.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1629.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1621.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 17


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres a few of my LO
1) Going home outfit 
2) 1st picture ever taken 
3) is just before I change him to his going home outfit 
4) 3rd day of life, when we stayed at my parents house for 2 days
 



Attached Files:







img006.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 24









img007.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 25









img005.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 20









img002.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lena92

Feels like it was ages ago!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF0071.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









DSCF0087.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww they are all soo cute cant wait for my LO to be born xx


----------



## rockys-mumma

This thread has made me broody again!!

Going home outfit about 6 hours old!
Sleeping in his moses basket and to think he hasn't fit in there for ages now!
And chilling on his changing mat, the last two photos hes a few days old i think!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







beautiful.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 16









Photo-0005a.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 16









Photo-0084.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Jomum2b-again

The first is Ehllsyie at 2 hours old and the second is Eiyzaque at an hour old :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







26788_1256395450207_1239211412_30620275_6725743_n[1].jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4









Baby Eiyzaque.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annawrigley

awwww looking at his newborn pictures makes me sad! here goes!
1 - squishy face :cloud9: (and you can see his freaky head too!) excuse my chins
2 - being weighed
3 - me looking really hot with baba. nice burnt fingers too, i poured boiling water onto them a few days before i had him :D very fun
4 - :cloud9:
5 - coming home

 



Attached Files:







DSC02862.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 44









DSC02865.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 39









DSC02868.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 55









Screen shot 2010-07-22 at 20.48.35.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 35









24869_10150118223705317_644800316_11449146_3911697_n.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 33


----------



## annawrigley

and i loooove this video!!
5 days old
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150147436255317
add me on fb if you wanna see it x


----------



## wishuwerehere

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/th_S004.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## leoniebabey

oh just dont do this to me
i want my newborn back :rofl:
heres my newborn
1st getting weighed and 2nd a few hours old all bruised bless him
 



Attached Files:







100_2326.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 20









MORGAN A FEW HOURS OLD.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 29


----------



## annawrigley

wishuwerehere said:


> https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/th_S004.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:

awwww! noah has never sucked his thumb so i think its adorable when they do!


----------



## Tasha360

1st and 2nd are a few mins old, 3rd about 3 hours old and last 2 or 3 days. I miss having a newborn it makes me sooo broody lol xx
 



Attached Files:







100_0864.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 9









100_0869.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9









100_0881.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 9









100_0982.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe how much did she weigh? she looks chubby :)


----------



## faolan5109

this threat makes me almost want to be pregnant again...almost. 

Here is Little man..
my favorite ones..
https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSCF0076.jpg

https://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g180/Kalna_his_dark_angel/Little%20man%20in%20the%20Box/DSCF0097.jpg


----------



## Ezza

Awww this is sooo making me all broody :)
Feels like soo along ago Alex was placed on my chest :( 

1) 2 minutes old *proud Daddy could'nt help himself*
2) Feeding, about 10 mins old
3) Few hours old
4) Day one in the world with Daddy <3
5) Day one our little family
6) Day we went home
7) First morning in our house as a family. <3


https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/Photo004A.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/DSCF2847.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/mendalex.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/Thefamx.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/Photo003_005.jpg

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj195/erin-15/Photo017_002.jpg

Soo many sorry... couldnt choose :) xxx


----------



## Tasha360

Demi was 6lb 12oz xx


----------



## fantastica

This is making me broooody!

1)first photo...about 6 hours after birth (which we had earlier ones :(!)
2)day after...about 10hours old
3) together :)
4) finally home!


All so long ago! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0663.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0664.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0674.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 18









IMG_0713.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AyaChan

maybe should put a warning in the title "this will make you broody" lol

x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Our first pic of all three of us, only few mins old!
https://i29.tinypic.com/30kys20.jpg

Less than 24 hours old at home
https://i30.tinypic.com/2lvo7zt.jpg

First proper bath :D
https://i30.tinypic.com/2lvo4tj.jpg


----------



## x__Hannah__x

First cuddles with daddy :)

An hour old.

On the ward, couple of hours old.

First night home :)

Couple of days ago..


----------



## Jellyt

Oh my god I want to cry! I miss my little newborn. Damn you Sasha, i'm so broody now haha! 
Just born
https://i27.tinypic.com/2hd8pr8.jpg
One day old. I got SO sad when I had to pack away this sleep suit. It was my favourite one and I was really upset when it didn't fit her anymore. 
https://i32.tinypic.com/10h0knq.jpg
2 days old all cleaned up 
https://i31.tinypic.com/69iaeq.jpg


----------



## Natasha2605

First Pic, seconds old

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/001-6.jpg

About 15 minutes

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/011-1.jpg

Snuggly at about 12 hours 

https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/012-2.jpg


----------



## Abigailly

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs088.snc3/15547_1212645890773_1667576255_534798_235155_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs088.snc3/15547_1212645930774_1667576255_534799_2938569_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs088.snc3/15547_1218460436133_1667576255_548474_7141793_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs108.snc3/15547_1218460396132_1667576255_548473_1384260_n.jpg


1)11 minutes, my poor forceps baby
2)23 hours
3)seconds old
4)Grandad's first hold


----------



## AyaChan

oh my goodness, she adorable and so little, how much did she weigh? x


----------



## msp_teen

Beautiful babies everyone!!!
My baby boy was born May 11th 2010 weighing 8lbs 9ozs and 22 and a half inches long!
 



Attached Files:







29468_1381289706695_1665531631_942211_4945171_n.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1









28668_1381144503065_1665531631_942101_4188110_n.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2









31518_1383029070178_1665531631_945204_4368299_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC01813.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 3









31518_1383029230182_1665531631_945207_498272_n.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## supriseBump_x

Aww there all adorable :) 

Now my turn... heres Riley :cloud9:

*A few minutes old *


*Happy 24 Hours Baby*


*2 days old*



*Coming home at 3 days old*


----------



## Ezza

Abigailly shes gorgous :) She looks so dinky, how much did she weigh... 
Alex was never really tiny... lol. 9lb 9.5oz born.. lol
xxx


----------



## rwhite

Aww I love this thread, good idea! I too am getting broody :lol: Gorgeous newborns everybody x

This is little man when he was teeny - first one is of him just hours old then the others are 3 days +

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/031800x600.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/074800x600.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/089800x600.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/073800x600.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/IMG_12981600x1200-1.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/unmusical/Resized/bubby.jpg


----------



## Abigailly

Ezza said:


> Abigailly shes gorgous :) She looks so dinky, how much did she weigh...
> Alex was never really tiny... lol. 9lb 9.5oz born.. lol
> xxx

Thank you. All yours are lovely too!

She was 7lb15 but she was 22inches.


----------



## kimbobaloobob

i want another baby :(
just born 1st piccy
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/firstpicture.jpg
2nd piccy
https://i510.photobucket.com/albums/s346/kimbobaloobob/Photo0171.jpg
he has changed sooo much :(


----------



## annawrigley

x__Hannah__x said:


> First cuddles with daddy :)
> View attachment 101824
> 
> An hour old.
> View attachment 101826
> 
> On the ward, couple of hours old.
> View attachment 101827
> 
> First night home :)
> View attachment 101833
> 
> Couple of days ago..
> View attachment 101834

we have that playmat :D it took me sooo long to work out the lion made a noise, i pulled it one day by accident and was like WHERE THE HELL IS THAT MUSIC COMING FROM



supriseBump_x said:


> *Coming home at 3 days old*
> View attachment 101998

awwwww! hahaha that reminds me of this pic...
 



Attached Files:







25360_10150137225835317_644800316_11539658_1180785_n.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tasha360

aww all the babies are soo cute xx


----------



## danniemum2be

omg i am sooooo broody!! x x


----------



## jelix9408

minutes old
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs091.snc3/15835_174781023842_507253842_2894717_1110250_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs294.snc3/28360_427269476423_625156423_5536630_3286424_n.jpg

2 hours old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs091.snc3/15835_174781063842_507253842_2894720_4007142_n.jpg

few hours old with my friend.
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs043.snc3/13042_1157918423805_1103070216_30408252_1531079_n.jpg

1 day old. professional pistures that the hospita offerd
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs023.snc3/11038_183923803842_507253842_2961384_178976_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs023.snc3/11038_185285453842_507253842_2971469_7084563_n.jpg


https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs003.snc3/11038_185285908842_507253842_2971470_8074962_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs003.snc3/11038_185285913842_507253842_2971471_7658647_n.jpg


https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs003.snc3/11038_185285918842_507253842_2971472_4987527_n.jpg


i cant believe how fast time flies. feels like yesterday she was a newborn and now shes got a tooth .. crawling around the house like crazy and climbing up on everything! i miss her being a newborn! everyone was right when they said it happens fast.


----------



## MummyGooch

*Millie's pictures*
Just born 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs023.ash2/34526_469678880277_555545277_6328851_7579405_n.jpg

3 days old
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs199.snc4/38282_470163625277_555545277_6342341_7476052_n.jpg

11 days (today)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs112.ash2/38916_473558265277_555545277_6431503_5554000_n.jpg

*Hayden* (now four!)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v372/117/117/555545277/n555545277_1490903_7565.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v372/117/117/555545277/n555545277_1490904_7833.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Jezzabelle

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/Image0002.jpg


----------



## Jezzabelle

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0195A.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0196A.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0197A.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0198A.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0199A.jpg
https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s274/d3eJ4Yj3zZ4/IMG0200A.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

...Holy old thread!


----------



## amygwen

LOL so old!


----------



## Jezzabelle

By the way i didnt mention in my pics that this is Toby Philip...born weighing 6lbs 1oz :)


----------



## vinteenage

Thats how big my Finn was, too! If youre a teen or young mom, how about you post a thread and introduce yourself? :flower:


----------



## xgem27x

It's when they're a day old, I don't have newborn pictures, and any I do have they just look ill or Frazer looks very bruised and swollen, so don't think people would want to see that! But this is us 3... none of us were looking our best haha! 
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/mummyandtwins.jpg


----------



## LoisP

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/156648_176040185757708_100000551836265_494562_2825906_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/151015_176040199091040_100000551836265_494563_4955985_n.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## annawrigley

Broooooooody ;)


----------



## sarah0108

omg im about to spam up this thread with my pics :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

* HARRIET *
Few mins old..
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5684741768_465a838b09.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5141/5684758234_dbcce8c52c.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5065/5684746944_0b8e5f7373.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5684746760_d8b75d0023.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5021/5684745446_45b0330528.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5684175845_a475b8ac95.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5684741602_f4e29e5583.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5684739570_2f746f435e.jpg
by Sarahplustwo,on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5684170481_2f9d1d7d54.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5684737722_dd9e353a2c.jpg
by Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5149/5684736302_633f382604.jpg
by Sarahplustwo,on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5107/5684166813_c261d29b7c.jpg
by Sarahplustwo, on Flickr
​


----------



## casann

Awwww everyones babies are gorgeous and xcan't believe how alot of them have changed . Eek makin gme excited to meet my little girl next month . Going to be soooo strange to have a newborn again x


----------



## sarah0108

* MAXIE*
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5062/5684734770_e1460224f2.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5028/5684732072_f1870be305.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5144/5684160921_719c925596.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5064/5684733576_d086cb10dd.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5684748446_5b302a9dc5.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5684750298_4d8e3bc118.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5145/5684751644_685a1450f3.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5145/5684751644_685a1450f3.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5027/5684187059_3185a3f5d3.jpg
Sarahplustwo, on Flickr

​


----------



## rainbows_x

https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/1.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/3.jpg
https://i853.photobucket.com/albums/ab97/donna_xoxo/SDC11061.jpg


----------



## vinteenage

Ah, sweet babies!

20 or so minutes old.
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/148800_10150305747895230_786935229_15904960_7709477_n.jpg

A couple hours.
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/150534_10150305934975230_786935229_15907199_5836179_n.jpg

A week.
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/156663_10150317923165230_786935229_16074482_6507562_n.jpg

3 weeks.
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/69771_10150326295130230_786935229_16225111_4730345_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/149178_10150102168750921_590700920_7842775_197387_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/72440_10150097010050921_590700920_7736596_1028256_n.jpg
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/225603_10150092787240921_590700920_7663851_1737113_n.jpg

broooooooooooooooooooooooooooooody lol


----------



## x__amour

Alright... Tori overload. I just realized I haven't posted these pictures anywhere? Hmm. Anywhere, here we go! :flow:


Spoiler
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/1.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/2.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/3.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/4.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/5.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/6.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/7.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/8.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/9.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/10.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/11.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/12.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/13.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/14.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/15.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/16.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/17.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/18.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/19.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/wcbqrb.jpg

https://i56.tinypic.com/28bxidi.jpg

https://i52.tinypic.com/s33jbs.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/23.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

so cute :cloud9:

i want a little baby like all of yours :rofl: mine were chubbers :haha:


----------



## KaceysMummy

Awwww :D they are all soooo cute :cloud9:
I find it really strange looking back at Kaceys _'baby'_ photos - I can't even remember her that small :haha: 
Here's a few of Kacey 'back in the day' like 17 months ago :cry: ... :lol:
xx

 



Attached Files:







DSC00093.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC00097.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC00139.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 1









DSC00172.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1









DSC00173.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vinteenage

Oh my God, Shannon, hiding all the Tori pictures!

It's funny because facially? I don't think she's changed all the much! Finn was so smushy I feel he looks SO different.


----------



## annawrigley

I think Finn looks the same lol. Shannon I love the last 2 pics and Courtney I love the last one! Squishy! :D xxxx


----------



## KiansMummy

How broody do these pics make you lol <3

Here is Kian xx Major Overload i couoldnt choose lol!! Sorryyyyy I would of done a spoiler but i dont no how to lol.
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/64bf537f.jpghttps://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/b727d123.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/camerapics2010011.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/camerapics2010023-1.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/58392c96.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/58e2b053.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/988821af.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/dd6c48f9.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/7c144847.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/7d7c3a86.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/IPhonephotosKianandmore711.jpg
https://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww300/jazzyjess20/camerapics2010017.jpg
xx sorry for thr overload lol xx


----------



## lily123

Omg - hello ancient thread lol!
Awww gorgeous babas :D xx


----------



## AriannasMama

I think Arianna looks TOTALLY different, lol. She was much lighter then and hairy all over :haha:.


----------



## KiansMummy

Lol i think you can still tell its her in her face but i know what you mean, i think kian has changed loads now though hes gone blonde and a lot fairer xx


----------



## JoJo16

Makes me so sad the first pic of Alice was when she was 10hours old and then most the pics are of her in a stupid incubator :nope:


----------



## JoJo16

On a happy note they have all changed so much! And all very cute


----------



## Mellie1988

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: Lovingg this thread! 
*
Theo*

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/9421_337010590007_633700007_9377693_7026492_n.jpg

With Midwives 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/9421_337010640007_633700007_9377699_3348558_n.jpg

With daddy 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/14736_348731640007_633700007_9575827_5366625_n.jpg

Few days old in his moses basket 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/9430_339981770007_633700007_9420598_7698703_n.jpg

5 days old


----------



## Mellie1988

*Grace* 

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v156/161/62/633700007/n633700007_1663173_871.jpg

In hospital, 1 day old 

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-ash1/v156/161/62/633700007/n633700007_1663176_2576.jpg

At home 

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v152/161/62/633700007/n633700007_1669711_5411.jpg

With proud Grandma & Grandad

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v158/161/62/633700007/n633700007_1723292_6966.jpg

Love this :cloud9:


----------



## lucy_x

Shes grown so fast :cry:

I love her so much :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







1dayold.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









4daysold.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annawrigley

Lol Noah just went crazy saying hiya hiya hiya and scratching at the screen at Theo & Grace :p xxx


----------



## sarah0108

so cute!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Mel!! I always thought your babies looked just like you! But now i've seen your OH i think they look like both of you!! Theo defo looks like his dad I think!


----------



## sarah0108

i agree!!! ^^


----------



## JoJo16

i was thinking thatt when i justt saw the pic of him lol!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yep Theo is OHs double!! Grace was when she was younger but she's looking more and more like me now :happydance: :D haha 
X


----------



## JoJo16

its so wierd cus grace looks like you and theo looks like his dad but then i tihnk grace n theo look alot like eachother lol :S


----------



## mummymunch

https://i51.tinypic.com/9a66h4.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/2ebr1n7.jpg
https://i54.tinypic.com/11scbr9.jpg


----------



## Neferet

Beautiful pics everyone! This thread has just made me epically broody lol. I wanna add pics of Isaac as a newborn, but my laptop is broken so I have none at the moment.=[


----------



## danniemum2be

arghhh broody alert x x


----------



## AriannasMama

^^ Agree!!


----------



## leoniebabey

morgan and mammy :) 2 days old!
Morgan around 1 week old
few hours old! my chubba
 



Attached Files:







me and morgan.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 21









100525_150841.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 12









100_2337.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lauram_92

aah i don't have newborn pictures on my laptop :(
oliver didn't even look like a newborn, he was so chubby & alert :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

I WANT ANOTHER TEENY TINY BABY :hissy:


----------



## sophie0909uk

Pic 1 & 2...Archie Minutes old.....pic 3, 2 days....pic 4...4 days old, pic 5 6 days old coming home :D
 



Attached Files:







SAM_2698.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2701.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2760.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2804.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 4









SAM_2844.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## annawrigley

sophie0909uk said:


> Pic 1 & 2...Archie Minutes old.....pic 3, 2 days....pic 4...4 days old, pic 5 6 days old coming home :D

Wow he's only 5 months?! Is he standing alone in your avatar? I saw it and thought he must be around Noah's age! :D


----------



## sophie0909uk

Ahh...No i was holding him but the photographer edited my hand. The wonders of photoshop  xx


----------



## annawrigley

Ooooh clever!


----------



## lizardbreath

https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/P1000054.jpgJaymee's First picture ever taken 
https://i915.photobucket.com/albums/ac357/jaymeeelizabeth/kat.jpg
Katherines first picture ever taken


----------



## lily123

Awwww Jaymee and Katherine are so sweet :cloud9: can totally tell they're sisters too!xxx


----------

